# Any Ideas to get Dog to Eat Liver?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Mia hates liver. She always leaves it in her bowl. I've tried mashing it up and disguising it among the other meat and I've tried mixing it with yogurt and pumpkin, but she won't have any part of it. Any ideas on how to get her to eat her liver? Kids these days!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Is it unfrozen? Maybe try freezing small servings and see how that goes? Is it all kinds of liver?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I had trouble with Doerak and liver. 

I start with a small bit of chicken liver, about the size of a half dollar. Put it on a small platter and sprinkle the entire plate and liver lightly with parmesan cheese. I'm talking Very Lightly. The dog starts licking the cheese off the plate and goes and tries the liver too. Didn't take long at all for Doerak to start loving liver.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

So far, it's just chicken liver. I'll try the parm cheese bit. Thanks!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Liver ice cubes.


----------



## Legend14 (Apr 9, 2009)

Puree the liver and mix it with some corn meal. Bake until lightly brown (liver is cooked) and cut it into cubes. Great soft training treats.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

My two don't really care for chicken liver, but adore beef liver. If you continue to have problems with chicken livers I would try switching animals.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm adding beef tomorrow, so beef liver may be the way to go with her. 

Thanks, all!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

The parm cheese didn't work. She licked the cheese, but left the liver. I'll try beef liver. I may have to grind up some liver in with other chicken or something...


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I quickly and lightly blanche the liver (both beef and chicken) in a frying pan. Just a few seconds on each side. It is still raw, but has the slightest bit of browned edge. For some reason the dogs like it better this way. They eat it up in seconds!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My guys don't care for poultry liver that much. Nike and Alexis won't touch it. Beef liver I have to cut into small pieces and feed partially frozen mixed with their fish oil, eggs, beef heart and yogurt. Vala and the pups are easier. They will eat anything, but prefer the poultry liver partially frozen.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Try pork liver. It's very cheap too. Mine seem to like pork liver the best.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mine won't touch pork liver. The iron content is extremely high and many dogs don't like the smell.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I've never seen pork liver. My resources are very limited. If I can't get her to eat it, I'll grind it up with some ground beef or something.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: EisisI quickly and lightly blanche the liver (both beef and chicken) in a frying pan. Just a few seconds on each side. It is still raw, but has the slightest bit of browned edge. For some reason the dogs like it better this way. They eat it up in seconds!


Ditto. You can put some garlic and olive oil in the pan with it to enhance the flavor.

Or you could try a premade mix like Oma's Pride GROUND BEEF ORGAN MEAT (beef heart, liver, kidney). I have a Bison Organ meat mix I get from a local supplier.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

I just started Becca and Panzer on raw today. They had chicken gizzards and hearts (frozen) and a frozen chicken breast (boneless this time), and they loved it. I followed up before I left for work with some pumpkin and plain fat free yogurt. For lunch they had another boneless chicken breast frozen, and some yogurt, and for dinner they each had a raw chicken leg (small) and yogurt, pumpkin, and a few frozen cherries (pitted) to top it all off. They've done pretty well today. I'm excited to see if Panzer begins to bulk up at all.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't forget to add the bone in soon or you will see some very loose stools. (Not to mention it's just a necessary part of the diet.)


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, the mini drumstick snack that they had tonight had the bone-in, and they finished it in like 8 minutes, bone and all. I was just leary of giving them bones. I was always taught that dogs cannot have chicken bones, but I'm guessing it's just the cooked ones? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Also...make sure you are weighing the food before you feed it to make sure they are getting the proper amount of food. You will *probably* need more bone than "One small chicken drumstick" depending on the size (this is assuming you are now feeding a total raw diet).

and yes, RAW chicken bones are ok (cooked bones are NOT ok).


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I believe that Lauri's website (rawdogranch.com) has an excel spread sheet that you can download. All you need to do is enter your dogs weight and it will tell you exactly how much, in oz, you should be feeding your dog of RMB, MM and OM. 

Investing in a kitchen scale is a must for those that are new to raw. After a while you may be able to eyeball it but, at the beginning, you want to make sure that each dog is getting the proper amount of food in oz.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Great thanks for the information all. I will check out the website and the spreadsheet as well as invest in a scale. Take care.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok, I work with spreadsheets at work a lot, and that spreadsheet confused the heck outta me...lol

Is it supposed to calculate the percentages for you based on the idea weight?


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

No. You put in the percentage based on activity level. Somewhere between 2 and 3 % to start. Then you put in the dog's desired weight. Put in the percentages of RMBs, MM and organs (I'm using 50-45-5). Mark on the chart (with the actual meat OR an x) the days you're going to feed and your totals will appear in the bottom chart. I think there's an example Dog. Look at that.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

If that proves to be too confusing I have a really simply spreadsheet that someone on the board sent to me a while back. All you would literally need to do is put your dogs weight in and probably change the percentage (I think it's set to 1.5% currently because Jerzey only eats raw once a day.) 

PM me with your email address if you want it.


----------



## mwaters (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi JerzeyGSD. what do you feed your furbaby the rest of the day?


----------

